

Earbits (YC W11) is a new breed of artist-focused Internet radio - earbitscom
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/05/20/earbits-is-a-new-breed-of-artist-focused-internet-radio

======
JoshTriplett
"WTF? You need Adobe Flash to stream music...

We thought you knew this, but apparently you need reminding. You should enable
Flash, or if you don't have it you can go install it now."

I've seen annoying and wrong messages before, but this message adds
patronization on top of that.

You don't need flash for audio anymore.

------
JoelPM
If anyone from earbits happens to be reading - would you please provide an
alternative to FB for login? I don't have an FB account and I won't get one
just to sign up for your service. FWIW, I've paid for my music for the last
ten years and currently subscribe to Pandora and Rdio. I'm in your target
market, except for the FB thing.

~~~
earbitscom
Hey Joel, that is at the top of our list to add. Unfortunately, nearly all of
our current features that require registration are designed for sharing on FB.
Only bookmarking songs and getting email announcements about new features or
artists will really be enabled by registering via email at this time. That
being said, we're on it.

~~~
JoelPM
Cool, thanks for the response. I'm enjoying the service. Good luck.

------
bbryant
That's a seriously cool business model. Can't believe no one thought of it
before. Brilliant.

~~~
earbitscom
Eh, what would you know?

------
Mc_Big_G
Way off-topic, but I swear I made a website about 8 years ago on earbits.com
for a guy that sold a tool for cropping dogs ears. weird...

~~~
earbitscom
HAHAHA!

------
dr_
I like the iPhone app, but i wish it would continue in the background upon
exiting the app. That's a pretty important feature.

~~~
earbitscom
Hey dr_, we plan to focus on our mobile apps soon but we've got our hands full
with some big partnerships that we'll be announcing in the next 30-60 days -
very big partnerships.

------
desigooner
FYI, In their "More Info not available" page, Gandhi is mis-spelt as Ghandi ..

~~~
earbitscom
You read the article, right? I mean the guy is a high school dropout.

~~~
earbitscom
Haha! I got voted down for talking smack about myself! Someone loves me!

